# Montreal to ban 100 pesticides.



## MrT (Jul 30, 2021)

Montreal Mayor is seeking to ban around 100 pesticides which would come into effect 2022.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/video/montreal-to-ban-most-dangerous-pesticides/ar-AANvtXC?li=AAadgLE&%253Bamp%253Bocid=mailsignoutmd


----------



## CanadianGrassMan (Apr 25, 2020)

That's dumb. IMO they should make a weekend course for anyone who wants to use these products and make it available for sale. That should balance the safety vs usefulness issue.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Hopefully people pay attention to which politicians are pushing this sort of thing and vote accordingly.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Listen, I don't want to turn this post political, but voting based on who is in favour of banning pesticides is ridiculous.

Besides, banning them doesn't mean you can't use them. It just means don't get caught.

Most chemicals are already banned in Ontario. It doesn't stop most TLF members from using them.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Harts said:


> Listen, I don't want to turn this post political, but voting based on who is in favour of banning pesticides is ridiculous.
> 
> Besides, banning them doesn't mean you can't use them. It just means don't get caught.
> 
> Most chemicals are already banned in Ontario. It doesn't stop most TLF members from using them.


Disagree. These politicians actually have made criminals of those just looking to have a nice lawn. You said yourself "don't get caught". It seems ridiculous to me that a guy minding his own business in his own lawn should have to fear a politician sending government employees to harass him.

I guess if we're not going to vote our own interests, we can just enjoy having things taken from us with no repercussions for the politicians who work against our wishes. We'll agree to disagree, I guess.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Lawn Noob said:


> Disagree. These politicians actually have made criminals of those just looking to have a nice lawn. You said yourself "don't get caught". It seems ridiculous to me that a guy minding his own business in his own lawn should have to fear a politician sending government employees to harass him.
> 
> I guess if we're not going to vote our own interests, we can just enjoy having things taken from us with no repercussions for the politicians who work against our wishes. We'll agree to disagree, I guess.


They live in Canada. The government isn't the same.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Harts said:


> Besides, banning them doesn't mean you can't use them. It just means don't get caught.
> Most chemicals are already banned in Ontario.


They are banned in Canada doesn't that mean you are breaking the law? If you use them? Are there fines? Do the environment police come by? I don't know I am asking.

Hasn't the Canadian government stoped the import of these chemicals from the outside?

I am pretty sure when the EPA here (USA) bans a chemical the manufactures cannot even make it.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Factor said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, banning them doesn't mean you can't use them. It just means don't get caught.
> ...


To my knowledge, if you get caught and the ministry comes by, the first visit is a warning and a slap on the wrist. After that, I am sure there are fines.

The only way to get caught is if a neighbour calls the Ministry.

There is one supplier that has just stopped shipping to Canada because most items were getting stopped and sent back.

I don't pretend to know how the law works. I believe it isn't illegal to possess. It is only illegal to use.

Golf courses and farmers are able to use these products. Just not homeowners.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Harts said:


> To my knowledge, if you get caught and the ministry comes by, the first visit is a warning and a slap on the wrist. After that, I am sure there are fines.
> I don't pretend to know how the law works. I believe it isn't illegal to possess. It is only illegal to use.


Well that good to hear. TLF needs you here not in Millhaven!!!



> Golf courses and farmers are able to use these products.


They get all the good chemicals...


----------

